# May have posted in wrong forum so here it is Stabilizer Help



## Cyborg2011 (Feb 5, 2011)

Some people will never need to shoot a stabilizer. If she is able to hold the bow steady than do not make her body learn a new bow weight. I would leave the stabilizer alone until you see her starting to fight with the bow. Many people shoot stabilizers because the guy standing next to them has one. She will need a stabilizer when she moves up into a larger axle to axle bow or when she starts to wanting more poundage on the bow. I seen that she is actually shooting never well in the 4H program and that is great to see younger people enjoying the sport. She will let you know when she need the extra stability in the bow. She may start to lean the bow forward or back or the bow may start to kick out as her muscles start to learn the correct way to shoot. Just stick with her and keep her wanting to shoot.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

get her a active stab.. one that you can move the weight around on . not all bows are the same... get the weight right on the bow get it where it ballances perfectly in her hand this will add mass. and make her more steady..


----------

